# hi - i have got pharyngitis (spelling?!)



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

i am on erythromisis. i read somewhere on this site recently (here or midwife) that you shouldn't have milk after taking antibiotics. can you have milk, ice cream, yoghurt etc before though? i mean, a few mins before. it is the only thing i can swallow for now but obviously don't want to reduce potency of the drug! 

also i am splitting the antibiotic into four seperate 5ml spoons (dr said i could) as was worried i would feel sick with 2 per time as i am not really eating and i have a weak tummy. can i get those four into a 12 hour day or do they need to be 6 hours apart?

i would call my pharmacist - but i can't speak!! 

thanks honey as always. i read your other posts you know as it gives a fascinating insight into how things work!!

love fran


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

PLUS (sorry) i have just inserted two paracetemol suppositories and i can take 2 four times a day - much the same, can i take them when i want - i mean, obviously a few hours apart? i am not very good at interpreting instructions am i!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Fran,

Sorry to hear you're poorly, your throat must be killing you  

Is it erythromycin that you are taking? If so then these are fine to take with dairy products (it's only certain types of antibiotics that you can't take with milk). For the dosing you don't need to take in middle of night just try to space as much as possible i.e. 8am, 1pm, 6pm, 10pm or thereabouts.

Paracetamol must be at least 4-6 hours apart (same as you would take tablets but obiously you aren't swallowing these   )

Get well soon    

Maz x


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

i am feeling pretty sorry for myself today. completely unable to look after my 2 year old who i've had to farm out to my mum and in laws. this pregnancy has been rotten.... still sick and nauseus. to top that all off, last week i recovered from a vomiting bug and now this! have dropped countless dress sizes and it's only the odd kick that makes me feel at all pregnant!! shouldn't complain - know how lucky i am - but enjoyed being pregnant with maddy but this experience totally different

yes it is erythromycin. that all makes sense thank you. for future ref, would a pharmacy label tell you not to have milk with antibiotics

thanks maz xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry you're feeling so     They do say every pregnancy is different   and don't apologise   no one can expect you to put on a happy face when you feel like total  Unfortunately not all pregnancies 'bloom'  

The pharmacy label will always let you know if there are specific instructions to be followed with medicines i.e. 'after food' 'do not take with milk' 'take an hour before food' So don't worry you don't have to remember it all 

Hope you've been able to get a rest today and M will have had a whale of a time at MILs so don't worry 

Maz x


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks maz


----------

